# Method to getting my test levels back up



## Jviau9 (Feb 1, 2021)

Could I take a pill or 2 of test boost each week to bring my test level back up due too my prohormone usage this past year? I've been on and off for almost a year and got the low test/low libido symptoms. I def notice a difference as I don't get u know whats as easy any more and its bullshit.


----------



## Jin (Feb 1, 2021)

No. Because test boosters don’t work.


----------



## Jviau9 (Feb 1, 2021)

I beg to differ because the est booster i take its like 1 pill i notice its effects for days


----------



## Jin (Feb 1, 2021)

Jviau9 said:


> I beg to differ because the est booster i take its like 1 pill i notice its effects for days



What are you taking and what does your bloodwork show?

What happens when you take a pill? Your libido goes up?


----------



## Jviau9 (Feb 1, 2021)

No blood work but im taking virilitat test boost.

I feel like im in high school again. Its basically like a viagra


----------



## Jin (Feb 1, 2021)

Jviau9 said:


> No blood work but im taking virilitat test boost.
> 
> I feel like im in high school again. Its basically like a viagra



Get blood work done and see where your test is.


----------



## Jviau9 (Feb 1, 2021)

Ok sounds good


----------



## Jin (Feb 1, 2021)

Jviau9 said:


> Ok sounds good



you know where to go and what to get done?

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/31219-Where-do-you-guys-get-your-bloodwork-done


----------



## Uncle manny (Feb 1, 2021)

If you want to try a pill that could possibly work, go with clomid. 25mgs/day for 4 weeks. That’s what a urologist would prescribe. Whether you recover or not, who knows. Won’t know till you try. And yes blood work is a must.


----------



## Jviau9 (Feb 1, 2021)

Jin said:


> you know where to go and what to get done?
> 
> https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/31219-Where-do-you-guys-get-your-bloodwork-done



What if I get blood work and tell them my prohormone usage? Won't that show up in medical history and my insurance might be different after.


----------



## Jviau9 (Feb 1, 2021)

Uncle manny said:


> If you want to try a pill that could possibly work, go with clomid. 25mgs/day for 4 weeks. That’s what a urologist would prescribe. Whether you recover or not, who knows. Won’t know till you try. And yes blood work is a must.



Has it been known to bring it back to normal because I know I don't feel the same. Also with the blood work is it good to tell them what I've been doing as in prohormones?


----------



## Jviau9 (Feb 1, 2021)

Uncle manny said:


> If you want to try a pill that could possibly work, go with clomid. 25mgs/day for 4 weeks. That’s what a urologist would prescribe. Whether you recover or not, who knows. Won’t know till you try. And yes blood work is a must.



Are the results from clomid permanent? I'd love to just get back to what I used to be and be done. I finally got a girlfriend and I've been thinking about the future


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 1, 2021)

fukkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## Jin (Feb 1, 2021)

Jviau9 said:


> Has it been known to bring it back to normal because I know I don't feel the same. Also with the blood work is it good to tell them what I've been doing as in prohormones?



the bloodwork link I posted is for private bloodwork. It costs about $75 and your doctors and insurance never know. 

chances are you’ve ****ed yourself and you may need trt for life. I did the same with OTC animal stak that had pro hormones in it unbeknownst to me. Good luck.


----------



## lfod14 (Feb 1, 2021)

Jviau9 said:


> Could I take a pill or 2 of test boost each week to bring my test level back up due too my prohormone usage this past year? I've been on and off for almost a year and got the low test/low libido symptoms. I def notice a difference as I don't get u know whats as easy any more and its bullshit.



Test boosters are a scam, get your levels checked and don't guess and take test accordingly. You boost test with test, that easy.


----------



## ATLRigger (Feb 1, 2021)

Jin said:


> No. Because test boosters don’t work.



Nugenix had me waking up so hard i had to pee in the shower


----------



## JuiceTrain (Feb 1, 2021)

I think test boosters are more similar to ed pills 
They just give you boners...but because they do that
And are labeled "test boosters" the unknowing think that's what's actually happening.

Meaning "because I got a better erection, my test levels must be boosted" when in actuality all they did was take a dose of Cialis (for example)


----------



## BigSwolePump (Feb 1, 2021)

If you haven't had bloodwork done yet than your question is impossible to answer. IF you feel that you have low testosterone, go to your doctor and have them order bloodwork so they can determine if you need anything at all.

Oh and for godsakes don't take any ridiculous over the counter marketing scam test booster. They are created for newbs who are uneducated and easily manipulated. If your test is low, you take test. Just like if your vitamin d is low...you take vitamin d.

Again, go to your doc asap


----------



## BigSwolePump (Feb 1, 2021)

ATLRigger said:


> Nugenix had me waking up so hard i had to pee in the shower


 I do that anyway. Pee in the shower that is...:32 (18):


----------



## Hooba (Feb 1, 2021)

Uncle manny said:


> If you want to try a pill that could possibly work, go with clomid. 25mgs/day for 4 weeks. That’s what a urologist would prescribe. Whether you recover or not, who knows. Won’t know till you try. And yes blood work is a must.



Why not Nolva instead of Clomid?  Couldn't HCG help jump start his nuts back into production?


----------



## CJ (Feb 1, 2021)

How about we start at the basics:

How many hours of sleep do you get each night? 

Do you frequently drink alcoholic beverages?

Do you have cats, like Pickle does? He's practically a woman as a result.


----------



## Jviau9 (Feb 3, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> How about we start at the basics:
> 
> How many hours of sleep do you get each night?
> 
> ...



I usually get atleast 6 to 8 hours of sleep a night.

Not a drinker.

No animals.


----------



## Jviau9 (Feb 3, 2021)

JuiceTrain said:


> I think test boosters are more similar to ed pills
> They just give you boners...but because they do that
> And are labeled "test boosters" the unknowing think that's what's actually happening.
> 
> Meaning "because I got a better erection, my test levels must be boosted" when in actuality all they did was take a dose of Cialis (for example)



That would make alot of sense honestly. I haven't been the same since taking these pills. 
I've been stacking testosterone with some dmz for one month cycles then one month off for like 6 months then dabbled with other prohormones. Basically wishing i never started but I got some decent gains out of it and a girlfriend now but hate these side effects and would rather get back to my natural state or learn to do this safer


----------



## Laser50216 (Mar 7, 2021)

test boosters do not work
pro hormones will work some but are hard on your liver even if they are ones that aren't toxic and are expensive and inefficient methods
the only working solution to low testosterone is testosterone.
the only two methods that work are injections (best) or compounded cream (works fine for some but not all)
anything else is a waste of your health, time, and money.
if you have symptoms of low testosterone you need a dr that is qualified to help
check out trt and hormone optimization on youtube. there is a ton of great quality information. t
hey also have a fb group where you can find a list of very good doctors.
cheers and best of success


----------



## lfod14 (Mar 21, 2021)

Uncle manny said:


> If you want to try a pill that could possibly work, go with clomid. 25mgs/day for 4 weeks. That’s what a urologist would prescribe. Whether you recover or not, who knows. Won’t know till you try. And yes blood work is a must.



^this

When I came off TRT to try for a second kid I was prescribed 25mg clomid a day and it kept my test around 700 or so vs my natural which is like 300. But that’s a real drug as it’s said, OTC test boosters don’t work. A blood test will confirm that. Lots of things can make you feel that way but the blood doesn’t lie.


----------

